# Spider-Man vs. The Amazing Spider-Man



## strongarm85 (Jul 5, 2012)

The fights are:

Marry Jane vs. Gwen Stacy

The Green Goblin vs. The Lizard

Spider-Man vs. Spider-Man (Amazing)


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2012)

the amazing takes all


----------



## Gone (Jul 5, 2012)

1) No idea.
2) Goblin.
3) No idea.

EDIT: Actually this is embarrassing since I just saw the movie, but did Amazing Spiderman ever actually show the Spider Sense? If not I give it to the original for #3.


----------



## bowerworld (Jul 5, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> 1) No idea.
> 2) Goblin.
> 3) No idea.
> 
> EDIT: Actually this is embarrassing since I just saw the movie, but did Amazing Spiderman ever actually show the Spider Sense? If not I give it to the original for #3.


odd, it was actually featured and used humorously in multiple scenes(Blind side kicks/punches and even dodging bullets once) However, in the few serious action scenes it rarely appeared.
1. didn't like gwen much
2. Green goblin just flies around, lizard has no way to get him really
3. amazing has(sometimes)  superior spidey sense but regular has a sharp edge in strength and durability.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2012)

but the amazing was better


----------



## randomsurfer (Jul 5, 2012)

The new spiderman's strength doesn't even come close the to train stopping feat of the original so I think the original wins.

Disaresta,

I don't think that the new movie is actually better cause I didn't like it but maybe because I was so against a reboot.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2012)

randomsurfer said:


> I don't think that the new movie is actually better cause I didn't like it but maybe because I was so against a reboot.



never mind that they ruined peter parkers character and made a joke of the source material. the reboot was more necessary than the hulks was.


----------



## randomsurfer (Jul 5, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> never mind that they ruined peter parkers character and made a joke of the source material. the reboot was more necessary than the hulks was.



Then just reject the 3rd movie's existence and go on from there or make an excuse saying that that spiderman is actually a fake and the real one got trapped somewhere. I'm basically a bit tired of rewatching his origin and his uncle's death. At this pace, we'll never get to see Carnage or other later villians. Or maybe better yet, forget about the origin and start the story with him being a superhero already.


----------



## Gone (Jul 5, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> never mind that they ruined peter parkers character and made a joke of the source material. the reboot was more necessary than the hulks was.



Not really. The original Hulk was kind of terrible, where as Spiderman 1 and 2 (IMO) were pretty good, it was just the third installment that ruined it.


----------



## Rax (Jul 5, 2012)

Tried to make this the other day but it didn't work.

Amazing solos.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Not really. The original Hulk was kind of terrible, where as Spiderman 1 and 2 (IMO) were pretty good, it was just the third installment that ruined it.



the first was passable but the 2nd messed up doc oc and made peter a girl obsessed punk ass. also turning mary jane into the worst female lead in comic book adaptation history. the 1st movie also fucked up the green goblin, switching his personality with that of the reptile... i grew up with the older ones and while nostalgia usually rules they just sucked to hard for me to give a darn.

also: lol red hero


----------



## Gone (Jul 6, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> the first was passable but the 2nd messed up doc oc and made peter a girl obsessed punk ass. also turning mary jane into the worst female lead in comic book adaptation history. the 1st movie also fucked up the green goblin, switching his personality with that of the reptile... i grew up with the older ones and while nostalgia usually rules they just sucked to hard for me to give a darn.
> 
> also: lol red hero



Your just comparing it to the source material rather than judging it on its own as a film. Honestly to me a good comic book movie dosnt neccisarily have to carbon copy the original story down to a tee.

I mean the Joker is supposed to have his skin white and hair dyed green after falling into a vat of acid, but look how good the Dark Knight turned out even though they changed his origin. Same deal with the Avengers following the Ultimate verse rather than the 616.

I actually thought the second one was much better than the first, the first one was good, and then the third was pure drek.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 6, 2012)

comparing to the source is acceptable when the adaptation falls short in almost every way.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Original Spiderman was physically better in every way.

Was also a better fighter.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> I mean the Joker is supposed to have his skin white and hair dyed green after falling into a vat of acid, but look how good the Dark Knight turned out even though they changed his origin


The Joker has like 3 different origins iirc.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2012)

Havoc said:


> The Joker has like 3 different origins iirc.



not to mention we dont even know his movie origin


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 6, 2012)

1. No way to tell. One could arguably say that Gwen has a better chance since her father is a police officer and probably at least had her learn some self defense moves but really, we have nothing.

2. In hand to hand the Lizard should do a good job at tearing Goblin up. But Osborn will just lol at that and blow him to kingdom come.

3. Raimi's Spiderman is so far much stronger for several reasons (including holding up that giant wall in 2 and of course, stopping the train). Of course, he had three movies and many, many in-storyline years to get stronger and develop his technique and he also a lot more experienced in everything. The two things that stands out about the Amazing Spiderman in this match is when he dodged all of the policeman's shots (really impressive especially since he was so close and I don't remember Raimi's doing something quite like that) and he also uses his webs a lot more and possibly more effectively too. But in the end superior strength and experience should get Raimi's the win.


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Word            .



>dont know origin
>complain about said origin.


----------



## Gone (Jul 6, 2012)

Havoc said:


> The Joker has like 3 different origins iirc.



First rule of Jokers origins, do not talk about Jokers origin 

Nah, but he really has only the one origin, which has him falling into a vat of acid after being chased by Batman. The differences between his origins are how he came to find himself in that warehouse being chased by Batman, but the end of each story is always the same, he falls into the acid, his skin and hair become mutated and he goes insane.



Disaresta said:


> comparing to the source is acceptable when the adaptation falls short in almost every way.



Except it kind of dosnt. Its not like the comic Spiderman is perfect, if youd ont believe me then read the Clone saga and One More Day...

The original movies werent as good as the Avengers or Nolans Batman movies. But IMO it was better than the other comic book movies at that time, like X-Men. And Imo in a lot of ways (as a film) it was better than the comics. Him mutating his own webbing sat better with me than a teenager devolping his own high tech web shooters.

Plus everything back then was radiation, him being bitten by a genetically mutated spider made more sense too.


----------



## Gone (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh and my favorite part of the original movies was J. Johna Jameson, I thought he was hilarious.


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> First rule of Jokers origins, do not talk about Jokers origin
> 
> Nah, but he really has only the one origin, which has him falling into a vat of acid after being chased by Batman. The differences between his origins are how he came to find himself in that warehouse being chased by Batman, but the end of each story is always the same, he falls into the acid, his skin and hair become mutated and he goes insane.



Nop, Joker origins had been retconed many times, Joker himself adresses this, getting to te point of claiming: "Sometimes I remember it one way, sometimes another... if I'm going to have a past, I prefer it to be multiple choice! Ha ha ha!" in the Killing Joke.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> First rule of Jokers origins, do not talk about Jokers origin
> 
> Nah, but he really has only the one origin, which has him falling into a vat of acid after being chased by Batman. The differences between his origins are how he came to find himself in that warehouse being chased by Batman, but the end of each story is always the same, he falls into the acid, his skin and hair become mutated and he goes insane.


Nope.

He has multiple origins.


----------



## Gone (Jul 6, 2012)

Strange of Eternity said:


> Nop, Joker origins had been retconed many times, Joker himself adresses this, getting to te point of claiming: "Sometimes I remember it one way, sometimes another... if I'm going to have a past, I prefer it to be multiple choice! Ha ha ha!" in the Killing Joke.



I remember that line. But almost every origin involves him falling into a vat of acid being chased by Batman (usually wearing a red hood). Sometimes hes a hitter for the mob, sometimes hes just some small time crook, there was the one story where he was a washed up comedian in The Killing Joke, etc.

The point being that in every story he gets his hair and skin mutated by acid and goes insane. I mean orgins aside, the Joker does have mutated hair and skin, goes around with toy weapons and laughing gas, and such. In TDK hes more down to earth, he wears makeup and likes to play with bombs. I was just bringing it up to show that you can still have a fantastic movie even while differing from the sourse material.



Havoc said:


> Nope.
> 
> He has multiple origins.



Ugh did either of you guys even read what I said 

Yes he has multiple origins, but they almost all end with him being mutated by acid. You cant really even argue that since thats the way he is now in the comics, and he wasnt born that way. Where as TDK Joker never suffered any such mutation...


----------



## hammer (Jul 6, 2012)

or his father bought him a razor mouthwash


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> I remember that line. But almost every origin involves him falling into a vat of acid being chased by Batman (usually wearing a red hood). Sometimes hes a hitter for the mob, sometimes hes just some small time crook, there was the one story where he was a washed up comedian in The Killing Joke, etc.
> 
> The point being that in every story he gets his hair and skin mutated by acid and goes insane. I mean orgins aside, the Joker does have mutated hair and skin, goes around with toy weapons and laughing gas, and such. In TDK hes more down to earth, he wears makeup and likes to play with bombs. I was just bringing it up to show that you can still have a fantastic movie even while differing from the sourse material.


I can cite other orgins differing from the Red Hood one, but your point it's taken, movies doesn't need to be carbon copies of it's source materila to be great.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 6, 2012)

Strange of Eternity said:


> I can cite other orgins differing from the Red Hood one, but your point it's taken, movies doesn't need to be carbon copies of it's source materila to be great.



it doesn't but that's no excuse for spitting in its face. especial when you decide to turn one character into a complete sue and make your hero a girl obsessed douche


----------



## Havoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> I remember that line. But *almost every origin involves him falling into a vat of acid* being chased by Batman (usually wearing a red hood). Sometimes hes a hitter for the mob, sometimes hes just some small time crook, there was the one story where he was a washed up comedian in The Killing Joke, etc.
> 
> The point being that in every story he *gets his hair and skin mutated by acid* and goes insane. I mean orgins aside, the Joker does have mutated hair and skin, goes around with toy weapons and laughing gas, and such. In TDK hes more down to earth, he wears makeup and likes to play with bombs. I was just bringing it up to show that you can still have a fantastic movie even while differing from the sourse material.
> 
> ...


Did you read what you said?

Here, I bolded it to make it easier for you to understand.

So they don't all end with him falling in acid by your own admission.


----------



## Gone (Jul 6, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Did you read what you said?
> 
> Here, I bolded it to make it easier for you to understand.
> 
> So they don't all end with him falling in acid by your own admission.



Ok yes I should say most, not all. But that one element is so consistant in almost every single non elsworlds story that most fans are at a near concensus about that particular part of his origin must be true.

And even if you take that away my point still stands, in teh comics the Joker is a mutated psycho who has laughing gas, and exploding toys and such. Where as in the movie hes just some crazy guy that puts on makeup and likes to blow things up.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> if you dont believe me then read the Clone saga and One More Day...



OH NO YOU DIDNT


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> And even if you take that away my point still stands, in teh comics the Joker is a mutated psycho who has laughing gas, and exploding toys and such. Where as in the movie hes just some crazy guy that puts on makeup and likes to blow things up.



"I make art until someone dies" depends on which movie your talking about


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Jul 6, 2012)

Pacifista said:


> 1. No way to tell. One could arguably say that Gwen has a better chance since her father is a police officer and probably at least had her learn some self defense moves but really, we have nothing.
> 
> 2. In hand to hand the Lizard should do a good job at tearing Goblin up. But Osborn will just lol at that and blow him to kingdom come.
> 
> 3. Raimi's Spiderman is so far much stronger for several reasons (including holding up that giant wall in 2 and of course, stopping the train). Of course, he had three movies and many, many in-storyline years to get stronger and develop his technique and he also a lot more experienced in everything. The two things that stands out about the Amazing Spiderman in this match is when he dodged all of the policeman's shots (really impressive especially since he was so close and I don't remember Raimi's doing something quite like that) and he also uses his webs a lot more and possibly more effectively too. But in the end superior strength and experience should get Raimi's the win.




Enough said


----------



## Havoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Ok yes I should say most, not all. But that one element is so consistant in almost every single non elsworlds story that most fans are at a near concensus about that particular part of his origin must be true.
> 
> And even if you take that away my point still stands, in teh comics the Joker is a mutated psycho who has laughing gas, and exploding toys and such. Where as in the movie hes just some crazy guy that puts on makeup and likes to blow things up.


Except not all depictions of Joker has him using laughing gas and exploding toys.


----------



## Gone (Jul 6, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Except not all depictions of Joker has him using laughing gas and exploding toys.



Stop splitting hairs of every tiny thing I yes. Yes he dosnt use that in every appearence, but hes used it in canon, and its part of his standard equipment, its never been retconned or anything like his origins.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like little ol' me has to come and bring out the big guns since looks like people haven't played the Amazing Spider-Man game which takes place directly after the movie (it's a direct sequel and meant to tie in with the movie). Which then has him be juiced in comparison to how he was in the movie. Let's see.

Strength:

Strong enough to fling around the Rhino who was bum rushing cars out the way like they don't exist.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RQ03Q4b4EQ[/YOUTUBE]

Can physically knock around a giant robot the size of a building when he tackles it while slinging w/ his webs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2beUblxXO-o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

That's just his casual strength. And very early in the game.

Speed:

Reacts to lasers (from said giant robot) from point blank
Reacts to missiles
Reacts to sniper fire (which happens when you finish getting Conner's experiment data)
Has fought cross-species who can contend with him speed wise

Durability: Still more or less superhuman

I like they still establish Pete's thing for gadgets.

Neglected to mention his webbing is strong enough to pin that robot's legs.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 6, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Stop splitting hairs of every tiny thing I yes. Yes he dosnt use that in every appearence, but hes used it in canon, and its part of his standard equipment, its never been retconned or anything like his origins.


Nope.

Come at me.


----------



## randomsurfer (Jul 6, 2012)

Not in the movie, not canon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 6, 2012)

randomsurfer said:


> Not in the movie,





> Spider-Man vs. Spider-Man (Amazing)





Says Amazing, not movie only.



> not canon.





Let's not get silly. It's part of this version of Amazing.

And if that's not good enough.

*Trigun*



> Harness Spider-Man's powers with Manhattan as your playground! Go beyond Columbia Pictures' feature film and find out what happens next in the Amazing Spider-Man video game



And hey look at this





> Sony Entertainment has focused its marketing campaign with a promotional website with released images and three theatrical trailers, along with a prologue screening in certain cities, a video game tie-in being developed by Beenox and a viral marketing campaign among other products.


----------



## Gone (Jul 7, 2012)

Even if the game is canon (which I don't think it is) game mechanics are rarely used as legit feats around here.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 7, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Even if the game is canon (which I don't think it is) game mechanics are rarely used as legit feats around here.



Except these were cutscenes and not game mechanics.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 7, 2012)

Spider-Man Video have never been considered canon to the movie they are based on. Same is true for The Amazing Spider-man Video game. It's like trying to claim Dragonball Z anime only feats as being canon for the series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Except these were cutscenes and not game mechanics.



Cutscenes and reaction command cinematics.



strongarm85 said:


> Spider-Man Video have never been considered canon to the movie they are based on. Same is true for The Amazing Spider-man Video game. It's like trying to claim Dragonball Z anime only feats as being canon for the series.



Yeah, video game adaptions.

Despite this being tie-in story to the movie and official epilogue to the movie which has been approved all over the place. This is not an adaption to the movie, using the bare bones plot, while adding filler in between like the PS2 Spider-Man games or any other movie game. It's a follow up story.

At this point it's irrelevant whether you believe or not, this is the Truth. This is canon. It's either accepted or just note the match as movie feats only instead of whole verse feats.

Well, I've shown my hand. Now it's time to either shut it down legitly or just stay quiet.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 7, 2012)

> _A video game based on the film_ was first announced at the 2011 New York Comic Con. The game will be developed by Beenox, the development team behind the previous two Spider-Man games, Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions and Spider-Man: Edge of Time. During New York Comic Con a producer at Activision, Doug Heder stated that the game will take place after the events of the movie.[16][7] Heder realizing the mixed reviews with the last video game, promising that the video game will find a different fate, thanks to its lengthy development time.[7] The video game has been reported to be in development by Gerard Lehiany, the creative director of Beenox.[7] Dee Brown of Beenox felt that _the film was an inspiration of the development of the video game_ on how the creators wanted it to turn out. "The fact that _our game is based on the movie_, and the movie is re-approaching the universe in a completely different way — a more grounded, more realistic approach — gives us an incredible setting to play with".



Doesn't truly sound like canon to me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> Doesn't truly sound like canon to me.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcayPIxCz9Q[/YOUTUBE]

0-1:00



> "Well this game is obviously based on the Amazing Spider-Man movie of the same name, this is something we really wanted to, our game to go beyond the movie and expand on that movie universe"



Anyone who has actually played (or watched via Youtube) the game, would know it's not an adaption. It's an expansion. They fucking stress this where ever it's about the game. It's on the back of the game cover for Christ sakes. That it's an original epilogue to the film.


----------



## Gone (Jul 7, 2012)

> "Well this game is obviously based on the Amazing Spider-Man movie of the same name, this is something we really wanted to, our game to go beyond the movie and expand on that movie universe"



That dosnt make it canon, you can say the same thing about the DBZ anime, it expands on the manga universe and is based on the manga, but that dosnt make it canon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> That dosnt make it canon, you can say the same thing about the DBZ anime, it expands on the manga universe and is based on the manga, but that dosnt make it canon.



...

People I swear, this is not a difficult concept. And your analogy is wrong since the DBZ anime is an adaption. It's not a freakin tie-in story. Like this game. It's not an original epilogue to the manga, like this game is to the movie. And I swear if people bring up GT, that being a sequel to the TV anime. Only meant for that.

Sweet Jebus. It's not hard to consider.


----------



## Gone (Jul 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> ...
> 
> People I swear, this is not a difficult concept. And your analogy is wrong since the DBZ anime is an adaption. It's not a freakin tie-in story. Like this game. It's not an original epilogue to the manga, like this game is to the movie. And I swear if people bring up GT, that being a sequel to the TV anime. Only meant for that.
> 
> Sweet Jebus. It's not hard to consider.



Ok fine, its like the Gotham Knight, Batman anime. It was made as a direct tie in to the Nolan film series, set between Begins and TDK. But its not part of that film series canon. None of the feats or tech were consistant with what Batman displays in the movies. And Deadshot and Killer Croc were never mentioned in the following film.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2012)

holy shit, everything points to it being an expansion to the movie, much like how the Star Wars EU is an expansion to the movies, it's canon and everything 

why is this a point of contention 

2012 OBD, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> *Ok fine, its like the Gotham Knight, Batman anime. It was made as a direct tie in to the Nolan film series, set between Begins and TDK. But its not part of that film series canon.* None of the feats or tech were consistant with what Batman displays in the movies. And Deadshot and Killer Croc were never mentioned in the following film.



Did you just contradict yourself?

>tie-in
>direct tie-in
>to the films
>has a set timeline
>not movie canon

Something's wrong here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> holy shit, everything points to it being an expansion to the movie, much like how the Star Wars EU is an expansion to the movies, it's canon and everything
> 
> why is this a point of contention
> 
> 2012 OBD, ladies and gentlemen



Guess Force Unleashed is not canon since you never see Vader doing backflips and chucking shit the size of buildings with the Force in the movies.

Or that FF: Advent Children is not canon since you never see Cloud pull half the moves he does in the movie compared to the game.


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2012)

I was about to say Star wars EU but CD already said it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution, too high tech compared to 1 and IW.

The Animatrix, guess we have to chuck those stories out the window since they never made it in the movies.

As for Resident Evil, certain original stories in Umbrella Chronicles and Darkside Chronicles must be bullshit then.

Some other suggestions whom I'll give credit for.



> The one Kid Icarus anime short is non canon then.
> 
> Star Wars novels, comics, and games that tie-into the movies are non canon
> 
> -courtesy of Peacock





> Also that Street Fighter IV anime and Resident Evil Degeneration obviously not canon either.
> 
> -courtesy of Roman


----------



## hammer (Jul 7, 2012)

starwars EU not cannon.


----------



## Gone (Jul 7, 2012)

You know what, I really dont give a shit, this is such a fucking waste of time. So tired of getting into the same mundane arguments with people here.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 8, 2012)

Mary Jane would screw up Gwen. She was fending off her attackers in the first one until they all ganged up on her and had to be rescued by Spidey. Gwen doesn't have anything close to it.
The Lizard would screw up the Green Goblin if he comes close, but he only has to throw bombs and stuff to win.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 8, 2012)

randomsurfer said:


> Then just reject the 3rd movie's existence and go on from there or make an excuse saying that that spiderman is actually a fake and the real one got trapped somewhere. I'm basically a bit tired of rewatching his origin and his uncle's death. *At this pace, we'll never get to see Carnage or other later villians*. Or maybe better yet, forget about the origin and start the story with him being a superhero already.



carnage is never going to be in a spider-man film EVER which sucks because he's one of my favorite villains


----------



## Havoc (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think the reboots are going to have any symbiotes.

I think they're going with the Sinister Six then Green Goblin.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 8, 2012)

godzillafan430 said:


> carnage is never going to be in a spider-man film EVER which sucks because he's one of my favorite villains



I rather not have them touch Carnage with a 20ft pole. Look at what they did with Venom.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, the first one had the Green Goblin, one of Spidey's top villains, completley redesigned, and nobody complained AFAIK. Why can't Carnage be different?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 8, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Well, the first one had the Green Goblin, one of Spidey's top villains, completley redesigned, and nobody complained AFAIK. Why can't Carnage be different?



B/c Willem Dafoe played a good Norman Osborne/Green Goblin plus had a whole movie to show this?

As opposed to Topher Grace who sucked as Eddie Brock/Venom, plus Venom only shows up in the last 20 minutes just to do one thing and gets murked for real? That movie tried to pull a Symbiote plot + Venom while Sandman was ineffectual at the end of the day. A lot of bad decisions that whole movie.


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2012)

In 2.1 the original got hit by a train and came back for more. He also stopped one, so I think in Strength/Durability he wins.


----------



## Xadlin (Jul 10, 2012)

1. Gwen wins because she can actually take care of herself. she went to oscorp and made an antidote. she then blew fire in the lizards face.
what remarkable thing did MJ do? else then getting saved all the time.

2. Goblin. Lizard is better character, but goblin have rocket-scooter and bombs. He will just fly above and blow everything up. unless it's in the sewer. depends on location.

3. hard nut. old spiders strength feat or new spideys spidersense reation feat...
Can't decide. Tied


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 11, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> The fights are:
> 
> Marry Jane vs. Gwen Stacy
> 
> ...



Just watched the movie. I must say, I had some doubts when I walked in the theater, but I was very impressed. 

1. Gwen. She was just much better.
2. Goblin. 
3. Amazing Spider Man via speed and reflexes. Did the original Spider-Man have any casual bullet-timing?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 11, 2012)

So is this videogame canon or not?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> So is this videogame canon or not?



It's canon.

Anyone claiming otherwise might as well try to argue against Star Wars EU.


----------



## hammer (Jul 11, 2012)

starwars EU is not cannon


----------



## Whats_Out_The_ Bag (Dec 13, 2012)

Hate to bring this back, but the amazing spideman's  spider sense seems to be on and off as he couldn't dodge a bullet from 20 feet away


----------



## Fayrra (Dec 13, 2012)

This is to _Raidou Kuzunoha_:

There's no reason to consider the video game canon to the movie's universe just because the video game creators say it is. Are the video game creators the same people who made the movie? If not, then there's no reason to take anything they say as legit feats for the movie. The writing is different, screenplay's different, director is different. Shit, even the voice actors are different. The fuck yo. XD.

The creators of the movie are making sequels to said movie. If they aren't in league with these video game directors, then they might put something in the sequel that contradicts the game. Then which would be considered canon? The movie, obviously, because the creators of the movie have the final say in what is canon. And unless the creators of the movie are in league with this video game company, and have directly approved of the game as canon, and plan to act as if the things that happened in the game have definitely happened in the sequels coming up, there is no reason to take it seriously. You need to provide more proof that it is considered canon by the creators of the movie's standards.

Of course, there's nothing wrong with considering the video game amazing spiderman as a version of the amazing spiderman from the movie. After all, the creators of the game said that everything that took place in the movie happened in the game's universe, and that this is a sequel to the movie. Meaning exactly this: The first Amazing Spiderman movie to be released is canon to the video game _for sure._ That, however, does not _necessarily_ mean the game is canon to the movie series. It would be up to the creator of the thread to decide which take on Amazing Spiderman to use.


----------

